# External Usb hub (solved)



## Logicien (May 18, 2020)

Hello fellows,

I have an HPLP2475w screen who can act as an external Usb hub when I link it with a dedicated Usb cable to one Usb connector of the computer. The screen have 6 Usb connectors. I have a Logitech Usb receiver, a Sony Usb stick and an Alcor Usb webcam plugged to three Usb connectors.

When I boot the Efi/Bios see my Logitech Usb receiver and my Sony Usb stick connected to the screen, I can enter in the Bios and nagivate with my keyboard even boot from the Sony stick. Everything is good. When I boot on Linux he see the devices connected to the screen and give me access to my keyboard and mouse only. He see the Sony stick and the Alcor webcam but give me this messages

```
insufficient power available to use all downstream ports
rejected configuration due to insufficient available bus power
```
Linux list all connected devices to the screen but to access to the Sony and Alcor ones I have to pass those two command in the Sysfs


```
echo 1 > /sys/bus/usb/devices/1-4.4/bConfigurationValue
echo 1 > /sys/bus/usb/devices/1-4.5/bConfigurationValue
```

Than I can use all three devices connected to the screen. I have no problem with any of them.

Here I come. When I boot to FreeBSD he do the same basically then Linux. He give me access to my keyboard and mouse but not to my Sony and Alcor devices. All the Usb devices are correctly listed when I execute the usbconfig command including the ones on the screen. I have try some commands using usbconfig but none of them give me access to my Sony and Alcor devices. Is someone can tell me if I can use more then one device from this external Usb hub and if yes how please. My search on Internet have give me no successful results.


----------



## Alain De Vos (May 18, 2020)

For the USB stick,








						Chapter 19. Storage
					

This chapter covers the use of disks and storage media in FreeBSD. This includes SCSI and IDE disks, CD and DVD media, memory-backed disks, and USB storage devices.




					www.freebsd.org


----------



## ralphbsz (May 19, 2020)

A: Your basic problem is in hardware: Some USB port has so many devices connected downstream of it that it doesn't have enough power. You should probably fix that one first. It may be that you can work around it by hand-configuring things, but that sounds like dangerous ad-hoc bandaids.

B: The FreeBSD equivalent to writing to Linux' /sys/bus/...bConfigurationValue is to use the command "usbconfig set_config <n>". You "just" have to figure out the device numbering. Most likely, they will be the same, so it might be "usbconfig -d 4.4 set_config 1" for your first example, but I'm not at all sure.


----------



## Logicien (May 19, 2020)

Thank's for your replies. After boot I did unplug my Sony usb stick and plug it again. This is the messages I had

ugen0.5: <Sony Storage Media> at usbus0 (disconnected)
usbd_set_config_index: power exceeded 200 > 100
usbd_set_config_index: power exceeded 200 > 100
usb_alloc_device: Failure selecting configuration index 0:USB_ERR_NO_POWER, port 5, addr 9 (ignored)
ugen0.5: <Sony Storage Media> at usbus0

I did

usbconfig -d ugen0.5 power_on
usbconfig -d ugen0.5 set_config 1
usbconfig ugen0.5 set_config 1
usbconfig -d 0.5 set_config 1

and the Sony stick is not attached to the system

camcontrol devlist
<TOSHIBA DT01ACA100 MS2OA810>      at scbus0 target 0 lun 0 (pass0,ada0)
<HL-DT-ST DVD+-RW GU90N A1C1>      at scbus2 target 0 lun 0 (pass1,cd0)


----------



## Logicien (May 21, 2020)

Happiness, I just change the order of the devices connected to my Usb screen hub and the Usb Logitech receiver is always usable but now, my Sony Usb stick and my Flash Usb stick are usable too according with geom. There is da0 and da1. So, all work now except that my Alcor Usb webcam is only detected and not usable whatever it is conntected on the computer or on the screen.

In plus, my Usb card reader integrated to the motherboard is only detected but not usable at the moment. This is an other possible subject. I will mark this one as solved. Thank's for the help.


----------

